
Sheetz Store in Winston-Salem (NC) Testing Bitcoin ATM - nwatson
https://www.wxii12.com/article/sheetz-store-in-winston-salem-testing-bitcoin-atm/28342839
======
nwatson
ATM will let patrons buy/sell Bitcoin ... a half mile from my house.

( I wish I still had my 325 Bitcoin that I sold at a decent profit to order a
Butterfly Labs Monarch Bitcoin miner. I even plunked down additional cash for
a second one. I moved from Bay Area to Winston-Salem at around that time and
kept looking for decent cheap office space with a good electric power supply.
I'm glad I didn't sign a lease because, of course, BFL never delivered their
Monarchs. I was fortunate to get a full cash refund. )

------
kediz
I doubt anyone would go there and use bitcoin except students at near by
University who would use the school electricity to mine bitcoin. (I went to
school there so I know kids do that lol)

